# Chicken Chile Cheese W/ JD Hot Sausage Q-View



## slikk88 (Aug 4, 2008)

Brined Sliced Chicken Breast cut into strips and Mozz. Sticks

Added Home Grown Fire Roasted Anaheim Chiles, Aged Gouda (4 years kinda like Parmesan) 
and some onions from the garden with some rub sprinkled on top 

Ooooh Heaven!

Absolute Winner of this smoke!


----------



## nick (Aug 4, 2008)

*Awesome looking. Great job!*


----------



## seboke (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely one of the best looking fatties I have seen!  Wish you had joined a couple weeks ago for the fatty throwdown!  I'm sure we'll see ya in the next one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:

I'd toss you some points but I'm over the allotment for the day...


----------



## guvna (Aug 4, 2008)

unreal! you learn something new everyday...


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 4, 2008)

_*That looks awesome!*_


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 5, 2008)

looks really good! How long did it take to cook what temp? and what temp did you pull it at? I think I would be a little worried about the raw chicken.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 5, 2008)

Excellent looking fatty - the ingredients alone were taste-bud tantalizing! I'll throw some points your way for the pure creativeness of it!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 5, 2008)

that looks good!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice job Slikk.


----------



## slikk88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks all

Lenny: About 3 hrs. smoke and pulled at 165 degrees wrapped in foil and let stand for 20-30 min. to let the moisture redistribute. I have done the foil thing on almost every thing I've smoked.

Thanks Sumo for the points and while I've got you and Cinn "Knightesses 141-142 " together.. just out of curiosity and sincere respect and with absolutely no offense meant... Isn't "Dame" the feminine equivalent of "Knight"?


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow,right out of the gate....a sure winner,,,, looks great


----------



## jond (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks amazing :)

Sooooo many new ideas, soooo little time :( I'll be trying that sometime very soon :)

Jon.


----------

